# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   Birthday Julia!

## JEK

[biggest]Birthday Julia!
 
On August 15th Julia Child would have turned 100. 

She continues to inspire us at The Inn at Little Washington every day.  Her books provided the foundation for Patrick's culinary career and her legacy is honored by our Julia Child Suite (Room 1) where she usually stayed when she visited us.

 

Patrick serving Julia on her 90th birthday

On her 100th birthday we celebrate her life by offering a special tasting menu of dishes inspired by her books -- living proof that classics never go out of style.

 
Each table will also receive a copy of Julia Child's just released biography


 


Our special Julia Child Birthday Menu will be available only on Wednesday, August 15th for $168 per person (excluding tax, gratuity and beverage).  Our full regular menu will also be avilable that evening for $158 per person(excluding tax, gratuity and beverage).



To make reservations or for more information please call 540-675-3800 or visit our website.

Please join us for a fun filled tribute.

Bon Appétit!
[/biggest]

----------


## amyb

A nice tribute. Are you going to be able to take advantage?

----------


## JEK

There was room in the Inn :)

----------


## amyb

What a wonderful retirement you are enjoying. Just keep it up.

----------


## katva

:thumb up:

----------


## JEK

This just in:
[biggest]
We Should Have Known
[/biggest]
That Julia Child's 100th Birthday Celebration 
Would Create a Stir...
 
But we never dreamed it would be such a sensation.  We're left with no other option then to extend the party for 2 additional nights.



You're invited to join us on Thursday, August 16 or Friday, August 17 for our continuing Homage to Julia

----------


## andynap

And here too:

Julia Child Week at Le Bec Fin

Posted by Aubrey Nagle on August 7th, 2012




As Eater reported earlier, Le Bec Fin will be hosting a week-long special dedicated to Julia Childs 100th Birthday. They may be the only local restaurant participating in Julia Child Restaurant Week (Today through August 14th) but in the citys defense, did anyone else even know this was a thing?



Childs birthday would have been August 15th so throughout the week leading up to it chef Walter Abrams has created a special menu for the downstairs room, Chez Georges. Most of the menu items were chosen from Childs famous TV show The French Chef or her cookbooks. Dishes will include French onion soup, ratatouille, lobster Americaine, bouillabaisse, short ribs, and crepes Suzette, chocolate rum almond cake, and crème brulee for dessert.

On the day of August 15th the restaurant will be serving a special three-course meal for $60 or with wine pairings for $85, a steal especially for Chez Georges standards. The meal begins at 6:30 p.m. (reservations required, of course) and will end with a birthday cake celebration.

For reservations call 215-567-1000.

----------


## JEK

Nice --  she celebrated many birthdays in Washington Va. Last stay at the Inn we stayed in her room.

----------


## JEK

[


 


We have arrived! Dinner at 8:00!

----------


## andynap

Pink shorts?  }:|

----------


## katva

Enjoy!!!  I like the pink shorts....and the pink flowers!

----------


## amyb

I have a pink mandavilla plant too-I need that tower for it to thread its way up.  Just beautiful, John

----------


## JEK

> 



The dinner was lovely and so was this!

[

----------


## KevinS

Ooh!  You're making me thirsty.

----------


## andynap

Nice menu and nice wine.

----------


## amyb

Nice dining companion too

----------


## JEK

Indeed she is a nice dining companion!

We closed the place down and Patrick came over to chat, which is aways fun. We told him that while almost everyone was in a festive mod, we noticed one table where zero communication was involved in the consumption of that fabulous feast.  He said there are a million stories including nasty breakups, unrequited proposals and general louts. The stony silence we observed seems quite pleasant in comparison. 

One breakup involved the car keys being flung at the lady and the "gentleman" demanding a taxi be called. There are no taxis in these parts.

----------


## cassidain

Chapeau bas, Julia !

----------


## cassidain

[quote=JEK]



> [



Ah, *LE* Montrachet...you _were_ trying to impress the lady. I hope you succeeded!  :)

----------


## JEK

She adored the wine and the wine selector.

----------


## amyb

Life is good!

----------


## katva

Very nice!!!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Any food photos?

----------


## JEK

A couple  http://www.flickr.com/photos/mac_man...7631085420824/

----------


## andynap

Nice cat.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks!  You lucked out with that day......nice blue skies without the haze.

----------


## JEK

Not yesterday -- heavy haze on the way out and then we had to move inside for high tea due to rain. Today dawned perfect!

----------


## amyb

An island of serenity-lovely grounds.

----------


## Grey

I liked the handbag shot.  Did you pick up a souvenir for the missus?

----------


## JEK

I did. She is a reluctant shopper and I spotted the perfect bag for her dress. I quick run back to the shop with the dress and I was a hero. I love my job.

----------


## amyb

Keep up the good work, iShop.

----------


## Jeanette

What a splendid evening (and great job on the purse)!

Sorry to have missed the celebration at Le Bec Fin in Philly. That, too, looked like a very memorable event. America loves Julia!

----------


## KevinS

A Julia Remixed video from PBS:

Julia Remixed 

My immediate area is a hotbed of PBS productions.  Back in the day, I used to deliver the afternoon newspaper to her first TV producer.  As I've said before, I sometimes ran into Julia at my local farmstand.  She was very approachable, and always open to a question or comment.  Great lady.

----------


## amyb

She was a national treasure with a one of a kind spirit.

----------


## JEK

> I liked the handbag shot.  Did you pick up a souvenir for the missus?




Shown here.

----------


## amyb

Susie, as Rod says YOU WEAR IT WELL!

----------

